# AE Tutorial Übersetzung



## zirag (18. November 2004)

Hi Leute , ich habe hier ein Tutorial , was mir richtig gut gefällt, nur leider (wie die meisten) in Englisch und nicht besonders ausführlich.

Ich muss sagen , ich bin ganz neu in AE eingestiegen und deshalb habe ich Probleme damit.

Nun mal meine Frage: Kann jemand das Tutorial etwas ausführlicher erklärt in deutsch nochmal schreiben ?

Ich (und sicher noch viele Andere) wären sehr dankbar 

mfg ZiRaG

<edit>

LoL? Link vergessen ^^ tut mir leid

KLICK ME 

</edit>


----------



## Santiago (19. November 2004)

Ist immer schwierig, wenn man nicht Englisch kann...

Werd es dir auch nicht übersetzen. Nur so viel. Du hast dir Gott sei Dank ein recht einfaches Tutorial ausgesucht!

Was du benötigst ist der Filter "CARD WIPE", das steht eh drin.... zu deutsch "Kartentanz" (unter Simultation).

Für den im Tutorial erzielten Effekt musst du nur die angefügten Bilder "View Effect Controls Window" und "Timeline öffnen und genau studieren.
Im ersten siehst du wie ich das beurteilen kann die Einstellungen von Card Wipe beim Frame 1. Dann 2 oder 3 Sekunden nach rechts und andere Einstellungen eingeben. Die siehst im Timeline Bildchen welche Parameter geändert wurden.

Dann noch ein wenig Leuchten hinzu und du bist dem Ziel schon relativ nah.
Viel Spaß und Erfolg! Wenn noch Fragen auftauchen, nochmal fragen! 

Santiago


----------



## 27b-6 (19. November 2004)

Moin!

 Immer wieder mein Tip: Ein gutes Handbuch, ein gutes Wörterbuch in die Hand und erstmal bei 0 starten.
 Auf dem Thread findest Du unten ein paar Buchempfehlungen.

 Viel Erfolg hoffentlich!


----------

